# Smoked meat



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I'm smoking beer can chicken with fresh (non seasoned) lilac today. Why? Because I cut down a lot of lilac 


What are you guys smoking with?


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Oak, for good kippers.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> What are you guys smoking with?


I am just waiting to see answers from people that live in Colorado or Washington.


----------



## Fletcher (Feb 22, 2012)

For drunk chicken, a mixture of hickory and apple or cherry.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> I am just waiting to see answers from people that live in Colorado or Washington.


Thanks for a laugh .


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Years ago when I caught salmon running up the Au Sable River, to Footsite Dam, I would have a local fella smoke several for me. I believe he used mesquite briquets fired in a small smoke house, built in the corner of his back yard. For every two salmon I gave him, he returned one smoked, back to me. Those were good day...indeed, very good days! Wish things were still so straightforward and simple!


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Beer can chicken reminds me of Withnail and I


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

"I want something's flesh"


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I've been using cherry wood lately, primarily because my friend's woodshop has a crapload of scraps and he gives it to me for free. It's good for pork, nice and sweet.

In the past, i've used hickory the most. I kind of dislike mesquite, which I find can be too syrong and impart some bitterness on more delicate meats. I know it's preferred for smoking beef, so maybe i'll try it next time I do beed ribs or brisket.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Sorry, I don't smoke.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

L-feld said:


> I've been using cherry wood lately, primarily because my friend's woodshop has a crapload of scraps and he gives it to me for free. It's good for pork, nice and sweet.
> 
> In the past, i've used hickory the most. I kind of dislike mesquite, which I find can be too syrong and impart some bitterness on more delicate meats. I know it's preferred for smoking beef, so maybe i'll try it next time I do beed ribs or brisket.
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Alder works great with fish or game.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Fletcher said:


> For drunk chicken, a mixture of hickory and apple or cherry.


Now all I can see is a staggering chicken with a cigarette


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Hitch said:


> Now all I can see is a staggering chicken with a cigarette












You were searching for this?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

I was trying to get it out of my head now its....


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Turned out well


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmmm, never tried lilac! Looks tasty, though.

I mostly use hickory, sometimes applewood or maple (mostly silver maple, which is what's most easily available, but also sugar maple if my co-worker has done some pruning). I don't smoke beef (not a thing, just sort of never happens), so most of my smoking is with poultry, pork, and fish, and the sweeter woods are better according to my taste buds. I will use mesquite to smoke goose breasts (which are red meat), and I almost exclusively use pecan for the birds I pick up on my annual pheasant pilgrimage.

There are some great game recipes on www.honest-food.net including a good number of recipes for the smoker.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Hitch said:


> Alder works great with fish or game.


I'll have to give that a try. I really wanted to smoke some eel (they breed like crazy in the Chesapeake) and I was looking for something that would be good for fish.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

L-feld said:


> I'll have to give that a try. I really wanted to smoke some eel (they breed like crazy in the Chesapeake) and I was looking for something that would be good for fish.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Alder is the traditional smoking wood for fish (and most smoked sausages) in Sweden. It has a good strong flavor.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

We use mesquite for our smoked meats, brisket, ribs (beef not pork), etc.


----------



## Regent1879 (Jan 14, 2016)

I smoke pork. The rub is the secret. I use hickory chips on charcoal briquettes. They are soaked a few hours in water. 2 cereal bowls full. 1st bowl spread even at start. 2nd bowl 1.5 hours before end. Smoke 4 hours total.


----------



## jd202 (Feb 16, 2016)

Regent1879 said:


> I smoke pork. The rub is the secret. I use hickory chips on charcoal briquettes. They are soaked a few hours in water. 2 cereal bowls full. 1st bowl spread even at start. 2nd bowl 1.5 hours before end. Smoke 4 hours total.


Thanks for bumping this thread, Regent. With forecasts for warm weather in DC over the next two weeks, I'm very excited to get smoking season underway, starting with some homemade andouille. Man, I love spring.


----------

